# my life with IBS



## pinkado (Oct 29, 2012)

hello all
I'm new here, and, would like to take a moment to just say hi 
i have had its since i was about 15, though, not diagnosed till last yr...13 yrs later..thanks to a mother who was a bit dramatic and got the doctors to think it was all in my head, i had many tests, none showed IBS...
all my life, its been craping all the time, stabbing pain in my lower left hand side of my abdomen, bloating, and, lets be honest, farts that make pumba from lion king smell like a rose, i couldn't go out, fear of leaving a smell, i couldn't eat out, hell i still can't, my partner says i have a lingering bad breath, which makes me self contious of kissing, that, and I'm scared to fart around him, 
i have a new doc now, i moved to england, and find the health care better here then back in ireland, and, so far, I'm on amiltripiline and mebeverin, both, i find, are helping, but, I'm still having at least 2 big attacks a month, but, I'm taking it into my own hands, got a meditation app on my phone, and a food tracker, as I'm hoping to find the foods that are my triggers, 
yet, still I'm so tired, and, weak, its hard to fight, after 13 yrs of pain, i don't know if i will ever be free, i can't work coz I'm self contious of breaking wind and can't stand up for more then an hour, if nothing else, I'm hoping this will at least let me not feel so alone, and, if i do get better, maybe my story could help others, 
so umm, hi and, yea, thats pretty much me,


----------



## jessicafeldman (Nov 30, 2012)

Hiya I really feel your pain my consultant put me on amitripltyline and when you first started taking them did they not agree with you? The first time I took them I was in agony stayed home for 2 days last weekened because it was so bad.

Don't be worried about farting around your partner he should understand that you have IBS and it can really knock you for 6 aswell as your confidence. When you go out to eat I know its horrible but try having blands for with NO spices as you only make that mistake once. I put a load of spices on my steak and I was farting like no tomorrow. I am suffering again with bad attacks up to 3-4 a day
its so painful and my mum doesnt understand what its like.

Stick to bland foods until the bad wind has gone I know it will come and go but if your at home and you need to do wind then do it don't hold it in because it only makes things worse.

Where in the UK do you live? I live in London and would like to get together with a few people who have IBS and then make it a monthly thing where we can all meet up and go out plus its a great way to boost our confidence and we can be ourselves with each other because weve all got the same medical problem.

When you have pain what I do is put on some relaxing music and breathe deeply. If your at home do this, get into bed, either half sit up and lie down then breathe deeply for about 10-20 mins make sure nobody distracts you do it whenever the pain starts and put a hot water bottle on your tummy I do this and my attacks havent been so bad today (touch wood).

Stay strong and be yourself I am always here if you want to talk xxxx


----------



## Darren68 (Dec 1, 2012)

make sure you add probiotics to your diet to help with some. pill form or yogurt daily. anxiety meds to help with the stressBm's that occur with IBS


----------

